# BMW Concept Vision Future Luxury - Next Gen 7 Series Preview?



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

Integrating the B-pillar with the seat structure is pretty funky. 

I wonder if the suicide door design is for platform sharing with Rolls Royce Ghost?


----------



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

Do this, and I'll hurry back!


----------



## tlm999 (Feb 8, 2006)

Or a new 9 Series.... :dunno:

http://www.autonews.com/article/201...-unveils-concept-previewing-9-series-flagship

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2014/04/20/bmw-future-luxury-concept/7933363/


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

I find myself strangely attracted to this car.


----------



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

Real nice. I'd like to see larger headlights and a little less confusion in the rear corners. Not a big fan of the wrap around tail lights. Too bad they couldn't be lower.


----------

